# How do I do this



## coledeskin (Apr 21, 2015)

Alright obviously ordering gear online is a horrible idea, so I was wandering how to find a personal source at the gym and what not. IM NOT ASKING FOR A SOURCE. I need to know how to find the right guy and how to approach him.


----------



## mickems (Apr 21, 2015)

usually at the gym, they carry gear behind the front desk. just ask one of the employees.


----------



## coledeskin (Apr 22, 2015)

mickems said:


> usually at the gym, they carry gear behind the front desk. just ask one of the employees.


Thanks! Worked great got a year supply and 10% off coupon


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 22, 2015)

I get Mine at GNC. Just tell them you want the "Good Stuff"


----------



## stonetag (Apr 22, 2015)

Told you guys a hundred times, find the biggest, meanest looking dude at the gym, follow him out to his car, and tell him " I been watching you workout, and I was wondering'' something should happen before you get to the gear part.


----------



## juuced (Apr 22, 2015)

lol I knew this would come with many funny responses !


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 22, 2015)

I actually got my first source form a guy at gnc. He was obviously using. I just made it a point to go in routinely so we "knew " each other. After about a month. It just came up in conversation. Gnc was actually good for something. Might be the only thing I ever got from there worth a damn, and it was free....


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 22, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> I actually got my first source form a guy at gnc. He was obviously using. I just made it a point to go in routinely so we "knew " each other. After about a month. It just came up in conversation. Gnc was actually good for something. Might be the only thing I ever got from there worth a damn, and it was free....



In WV, many years ago, there was a bust.  Turns out the guy busted owned a GNC, and all of his customers went to the same gym.


----------



## mickems (Apr 22, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> I actually got my first source form a guy at gnc. He was obviously using. I just made it a point to go in routinely so we "knew " each other. After about a month. It just came up in conversation. Gnc was actually good for something. Might be the only thing I ever got from there worth a damn, and it was free....



the first and only time I went to GNC, I was raped. nothing was free.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Apr 23, 2015)

stonetag said:


> find the biggest, meanest looking dude at the gym



I would suggest you listen to Stone in this situation. For me, the meathead that was screaming shit out like "GET BIG" or "LIGHT WEIGHT" just before or after a set..all clear indicators. Drop a C note in his gym bag and walk away. He'll take care of you next time he sees you in the gym.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2015)

coledeskin said:


> Thanks! Worked great got a year supply and 10% off coupon


I lol'd pretty hard at this...

It takes time. Maybe start working in with a couple guys... gotta get to know people and then you find out who you can trust.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 23, 2015)

The very first time I got something, I just started talking to someone at the gym (unrelated to juice) and I kept seeing him at the gym. After a while he revealed to me he was on shit and offered it to me.


----------

